# Y’all I need help.



## JaneDoeling (Mar 5, 2019)

Here’s the deal. 
My doe was supposedly bred when I got her but then I got an ultrasound and she wasn’t. No big deal, I just thought I would breed her again. Last month I bred her to the same buck who was supposed to have bred her but it looks like she has come back into heat! I know for certain she doesn’t have any deficiencies so could it be the buck? He’s a proven breeder and she has had kids before. Could I be a false heat or does she just not like him?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How old is the doe? Is she overweight?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What are his testicles like? Full, heavy, and plump?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What supplements are both the buck and the doe given?


----------



## JaneDoeling (Mar 5, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> How old is the doe? Is she overweight?


She is 2 years old, 2nd time breeding. I'd say she's the ideal weight as she's lean but not skinny


----------



## JaneDoeling (Mar 5, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> What supplements are both the buck and the doe given?


Does has free choice mineral booster, sweet grain/dairy formula, alfalfa, and a salt block. The buck has hay as well as grain, as far as I know


----------



## JaneDoeling (Mar 5, 2019)

mariarose said:


> What are his testicles like? Full, heavy, and plump?


Yes he seems to be in excellent shape as well as his testicles. I plan to formally test my doe to see if she's been faking me lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did she have kidding complications prior?


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Could the first breeding after the ultrasound have been a false heat? That can happen if a doe has not seen a buck for a while. She has a false heat upon being exposed to his manly odor, allows breeding, but does not get pregnant. Then the next heat is the real thing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So the buck has no minerals? I'm not sure what a mineral booster is. Do you give copper and selenium supplements? I'm suspecting a mineral deficiency in one or both of them.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm not sure what a mineral booster is.


Yes, I was blanking on that as well. Googling the term was no help.

SO many minerals are involved in reproduction...


----------



## JaneDoeling (Mar 5, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Did she have kidding complications prior?


No it was a smooth kidding she had two does


----------



## JaneDoeling (Mar 5, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> So the buck has no minerals? I'm not sure what a mineral booster is. Do you give copper and selenium supplements? I'm suspecting a mineral deficiency in one or both of them.


The mineral booster is basically a free choice supplement with added copper, vitamins, etc. There's no selenium deficiency in the soil where we live and her copper levels good as well. I suspect it must be the buck because I have no idea what his diet is like as he doesn't belong to me.


----------



## JaneDoeling (Mar 5, 2019)

lilaalil said:


> Could the first breeding after the ultrasound have been a false heat? That can happen if a doe has not seen a buck for a while. She has a false heat upon being exposed to his manly odor, allows breeding, but does not get pregnant. Then the next heat is the real thing.


Perhaps that's it.


----------



## JaneDoeling (Mar 5, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Yes, I was blanking on that as well. Googling the term was no help.
> 
> SO many minerals are involved in reproduction...


It's just called manna pro goat balancer, not really fancy


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

OHHH!
If you like Manna Pro, I do suggest the actual mineral mix, not the "balancer" which is not meant to be used without the mineral mix.

Your doe, and/or the buck, are almost certainly trying to deal with a mineral deficiency, possibly cobalt.

Perhaps try a different buck?

Can we have a picture of her? One of the buck would be helpful as well, but since he isn't there, that can be tricky, we understand.


----------



## JaneDoeling (Mar 5, 2019)

mariarose said:


> OHHH!
> If you like Manna Pro, I do suggest the actual mineral mix, not the "balancer" which is not meant to be used without the mineral mix.
> 
> Your doe, and/or the buck, are almost certainly trying to deal with a mineral deficiency, possibly cobalt.
> ...


Oh makes sense. Im quite certain my doe does not have any deficiencies but the buck is quite possible. Here's a pic of both of them 
together sorry t doesn't show her face lol.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Has either of them had offspring before?


----------



## JaneDoeling (Mar 5, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Has either of them had offspring before?


Yes both. I'm so frustrated I just got her tested again and she's not pregnant! I'm ready to just give up on breeding her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Manna Pro goat balancer is not a mineral supplement. So basically neither of your goats are getting minerals. I can bet you that both have at minimum a copper and selenium deficiency and that is why she isn't getting pregnant.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Here is a good mineral:

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/purina-wind-rain-storm-all-season-75-complete?cm_vc=-10005

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/an-epidemic-mineral-deficiency-in-goats/


----------



## JaneDoeling (Mar 5, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Manna Pro goat balancer is not a mineral supplement. So basically neither of your goats are getting minerals. I can bet you that both have at minimum a copper and selenium deficiency and that is why she isn't getting pregnant.


My doe is not I have had her cleared by a vet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know what you mean by cleared from a vet. Did you have testing done?


----------



## JaneDoeling (Mar 5, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> I don't know what you mean by cleared from a vet. Did you have testing done?


Yes, like I said, I'm certain she doesn't have any deficiencies


----------



## Nudanud (Mar 1, 2018)

Is the buck only being used for your doe? I'm assuming if he's the problem, the owner would know because there would be several un pregnant females, either their own or the does of unhappy customers! 

How long was she with the buck before she went into heat? Is it possible to miss the window for impregnation? I only ask because I had a sow that stood for the boar within minute she of being together but she didn't take that time. Not sure if that can happen with goats but isn't it possible to just try again?


----------



## Noahsoak (Sep 16, 2013)

Nudanud said:


> Is the buck only being used for your doe? I'm assuming if he's the problem, the owner would know because there would be several un pregnant females, either their own or the does of unhappy customers!
> 
> How long was she with the buck before she went into heat? Is it possible to miss the window for impregnation? I only ask because I had a sow that stood for the boar within minute she of being together but she didn't take that time. Not sure if that can happen with goats but isn't it possible to just try again?


It is a very short window, 24-36 hours I read. I always want to see the deed get done, then mark the calendar for 19-21 days. If they come in heat again, try again.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes. But you can also see the buck "protect his sperm" for a day or two, especially if there is another buck nearby.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Karen is giving you some great advice. So my advice is stop trying to breed your goat and get her health up to where it needs to be and then find you a healthy buck and I bet you will be satisfied with the results.:great:


----------

